# Drummond Island Camping



## GVDocHoliday

I'm planning a camping trip to Drummond Island but don't really know where to start. 

I do know that I'll be camping on State Forest Land, but I'm mostly concerned about vehicular access to some points on the island. 

I'm trying to decide if I want to camp in the north east region, or down near the Glen Cove Rd area. 

I don't have a 4-wheel drive vehicle and will be car camping. 

A few areas I want to see are the Marble Head Cliffs and Shale Beach. My question, is 2wheel drive access possible to get to Glen Cove Beach so that one may hike to those locations? 

The interactive map on the DI chamber of commerce has a lot of info but no key, so I have no idea what anything means.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Ok...I found some new information:



> Glen Clove Road is hard packed gravel, you can make this trip in a 2 wheel passenger car, a bicycle, or an ATV.


On top of that:



> Since this is state property, camping is allowed with the proper DNR Camp Registration Card. This can be picked up at the Drummond Island Visitors Center or your local DNR office (they are free, but required).Tent camping is permitted on the beach and you may also build a campfire;


I think the wife and I have found where we're going to try and setup camp.


----------



## tedshunter

we always camped off of Sheepranch Rd on a 2 track when we went Bow Hunting up there.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Where is Sheep Ranch Rd? 

I think I'm locking down the beach idea right now...not any place here in the LP that I can think of where you can actually setup camp on the waters edge letalone build a fire. 

I would like to say this is for hunting, but it's more of just an outdoor recreation trip. Put some miles under our feet, possibly our mtn bikes, see the scenery, and take a lot of pictures.

We're shooting for September sometime after Labor Day. Plus, that time frame might open up the possibility that I'd have to get a packable stove for my new canvas range tent! :lol:


----------

